# Newbie questions?



## 62barsoom (May 2, 2021)

Hey ya'll I love this place, the way you share knowledge and keep out the baloney is fantastic. 
I've been looking for a walk behind for quite a while now. Living in the mountains of West Virginia is challenging to try and recover this old farm the bride and I live on. When I was a young teen many years ago my father bought a newly restored 1947 model and that machine was amazing, and just what we could use here. Found these being sold out of a barn after the grandfather passed. We live on very little money and I'd like to make an offer on one but don't want to be insulting. The fella is willing to let me mix up one I want. IE deck, machine, dual wheels and such. Each has a sulky. Would you mind throwing some numbers at me. I'm thinking 350 for one complete unit. He doesn't know if they run or are free or not. As in engine turns. Thanks in advance for your time. 
Jim






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Talk to the seller to get a feel of how attached he might be with his Grandfather stuff. If the seller just seems to be wanting to clear junk out of the barn, go in low. If you have a good conversation with him, I'm sure he won't take offence. I'm sure that he's know that the units are going to need money put into them as well to get them up and running properly.


----------



## 62barsoom (May 2, 2021)

Pogobill good advice. His dad is a tally the one behind the cleanup and I think showing him some of the things I've found may help.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

